# For Spinartist, Rocky and the other FL boys



## JohnF (Oct 7, 2016)

I know if I lived anywhere close I'd tour this mill.

http://www.woodplanet.com/main/buying/itemsforsale.cfm?whereto=ind&itid=639010&uid=53

And a link to some other cool woods they saw. They have multiple locations, not sure where each is at.

http://www.woodplanet.com/main/buying/itemsforsale.cfm?whereto=comp&cid=4023226

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## rocky1 (Oct 7, 2016)

Tempting although it's 3 1/2 - 4 hours down there for me!


----------



## Lou Currier (Oct 7, 2016)

Hmmm...I will be in Sarasota at the end of the month.


----------



## rocky1 (Oct 7, 2016)

I bet I can make you look them up and stop Lou...

-- Product List --


----------



## Lou Currier (Oct 7, 2016)

Already looked them up

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

